# Monte Carlo Show - So Cal, Jan 17th



## LTLL (Nov 13, 2007)

On January 17th @ 11am Livin' the Low Life will be shooting at 

Original Parts Group Inc
1770 Saturn Way
Seal Beach CA 90740

We are calling all Monte Carlo Owners for this show and only Monte Carlos. This will be a big event with free giftbags and a great connection with a Monte Carlo Parts Store. 

Come for to be on the show, meet the host and show your Monte off on TV.

Please RSVP if you will be in attendance and what kind of car you are bringing, so we can plan on interviewing you.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I WILL TRY AND MAKE IT. I HAVE A 1975 MONTE CARLO WITH OLD SCHOOL INTERIOR, TRYING TO KEEP THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK. SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

When do we have to let you know by .... ?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

RSVP with you or with OPG???


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g315/max...nt=DSC03475.jpg


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nanos70mc_@Dec 19 2008, 10:46 AM~12475296
> *http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g315/max...nt=DSC03475.jpg
> *



FIXED


----------



## LTLL (Nov 13, 2007)

You can just show up. The camera crew will be there at 11am.

You can email [email protected], if you want to double confirm. This will insure we get an interview with you.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i might have to bring this down to LA


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LTLL_@Dec 17 2008, 12:03 PM~12456194
> *On January 17th @ 11am Livin' the Low Life will be shooting at
> 
> Original Parts Group Inc
> ...


That's hella Kool that your letting everyone come join the show...Keep up the good work..peace.  :thumbsup:


----------



## OG Veterano (Sep 4, 2008)

I wish I could bring this to LA and be part of the show. Kandy Pink 78 Monte dedicated to my wife who is a Breast Cancer survivor.


----------



## Ronette (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG Veterano_@Dec 20 2008, 03:11 PM~12484200
> *I wish I could bring this to LA and be part of the show. Kandy Pink 78 Monte dedicated to my wife who is a Breast Cancer survivor.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG Veterano_@Dec 20 2008, 03:11 PM~12484200
> *I wish I could bring this to LA and be part of the show. Kandy Pink 78 Monte dedicated to my wife who is a Breast Cancer survivor.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Dec 17 2008, 03:12 PM~12457176
> *I WILL TRY AND MAKE IT. I HAVE A 1975 MONTE CARLO WITH OLD SCHOOL  INTERIOR, TRYING TO KEEP THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK. SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey ray lets hook up and maybe we can both take the old school cars :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Dec 21 2008, 02:46 PM~12490803
> *hey ray lets hook up and maybe we can both take the old school cars :cheesy:
> *


IT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

hey Ray trying to convince my bro. to go. ill probably have to confiscate it for the day. :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Dec 21 2008, 10:41 PM~12495309
> *hey Ray trying to convince my bro. to go. ill probably have to confiscate it for the day. :cheesy:
> *


JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

cool. hey do we register here or call the number up top :dunno:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I SENT A PM WITH MY NAME AND NUMBER, BUT I HAVE NOT GOT A CALL. SO I GUESS WE JUST SHOW UP.   :dunno: :dunno: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

GOT TO BE THERE FOR THE MONTES


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

MC's from ELUSIVE C.C. will be there reppin' 70's and maybe 80's


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG Veterano_@Dec 20 2008, 03:11 PM~12484200
> *I wish I could bring this to LA and be part of the show. Kandy Pink 78 Monte dedicated to my wife who is a Breast Cancer survivor.
> 
> 
> ...


THE CAR HAS A NOBLE CAUSE BEHIND IT, YOU SHOULD GO, YOU HAVE A GOOD STORY TO GO WITH THE CAR.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TOGETHER CC LOS WILL BE SENDING SOME MONTE'S OUT TO REP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

IS THAT CHITO'S MONTE AT THE TOP ?


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

MC's from ELUSIVE C.C. will try to make it


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Dec 28 2008, 07:18 PM~12546729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 27 2008, 07:08 PM~12539730
> *IS THAT CHITO'S MONTE AT THE TOP ?
> *



naw homie in the mid..... that one is his :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 2 days after my birthday?!?!?! This sounds like sumthin I dont wanna miss!!!!!! I just wish my 83 monte looked a little better though :happysad: . Hopefully I'll see you guys there


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Dec 29 2008, 07:38 AM~12550143
> *naw homie in the mid..... that one is his  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TIGHT!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG Veterano_@Dec 20 2008, 02:11 PM~12484200
> *I wish I could bring this to LA and be part of the show. Kandy Pink 78 Monte dedicated to my wife who is a Breast Cancer survivor.
> 
> 
> ...


that is a good thing to do for your wife..better yet, the ladies. serious shit that breast cancer. you should start up a topic on the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

HOW ABOUT 75% MONTE CARLO???



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Dec 30 2008, 02:21 PM~12561720
> *HOW ABOUT 75% MONTE CARLO???
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

MC's from ELUSIVE C.C. will try to make it
[/quote]


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Dec 30 2008, 10:12 PM~12565999
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Dec 30 2008, 10:09 PM~12565962
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## NOKTs80 (Sep 25, 2008)

IM SO MAD! IM IN DA MIDDLE OF GUTTING DA INTERIOR AND WORKING ON DA CAR! AND ITS NOT DRIVABLE RIGHT NOW! DAMNIT! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 26 2008, 06:54 PM~12532837
> *THE CAR HAS A NOBLE CAUSE BEHIND IT, YOU SHOULD GO, YOU HAVE A GOOD STORY TO GO WITH THE CAR.
> *


I agree you should be there


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I WAS THERE YESTERDAY (OPG) THE PARKING LOT CAN FIT 60 + RIDES. SO I HOPE TO SEE A HELL OF A LOT OF MC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LTLL_@Dec 17 2008, 01:03 PM~12456194
> *On January 17th @ 11am Livin' the Low Life will be shooting at
> 
> Original Parts Group Inc
> ...


where can we register or call or rsvp cause we going and we coming from up north and pretty much we dont wanna show up and not get in!!! so if any one can get me a number or info i would appreciate it thanx!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ELITE C.C. is going to try to make it.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone have more info on this event???????????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 4 2009, 11:22 AM~12600861
> *anyone have more info on this event???????????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


CONTACT:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=57348

http://www.opgi.com/indexhome.asp

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/livin-the-low-life/


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

is there a number where i can easily call and register???


----------



## folkseca (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

its probably been asked already, but whats the roll in time?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT for all monte carlo :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Jan 5 2009, 07:33 PM~12616497
> *its probably been asked already, but whats the roll in time?
> *


11:00am :thumbsup:


----------



## mee09 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi All! I am with the production company who is filming for this Monte Carlo event next Saturday January 17th at OPG in Seal Beach.

Please please please if you are interested in attending this event, SPACE IS LIMITED so you will have to email me at [email protected] with your name and a photo of your vehicle so then I can email you back with specifics.

The check in is to begin at 8am.

**If you do not email me to confirm your attendance and not on my list I will not be able to get you in.

Thanks for your understanding and we'll see you at OPG!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mee09_@Jan 6 2009, 03:56 PM~12624193
> *Hi All! I am with the production company who is filming for this Monte Carlo event next Saturday January 17th at OPG in Seal Beach.
> 
> Please please please if you are interested in attending this event, SPACE IS LIMITED so you will have to email me at [email protected] with your name and a photo of your vehicle so then I can email you back with specifics.
> ...


A LOT OF US WERE TOLD JUST TO SHOW UP.     :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mee09 (Jan 6, 2009)

I know and I do apologize for that. I just want to make sure I have names etc..for everyone and time has changed  
Its gonna be a great show I just need more organization to have it all run smoothly. We will be filming for television.. 
Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Dec 27 2008, 04:33 PM~12538332
> *TOGETHER CC LOS WILL BE SENDING SOME MONTE'S OUT TO REP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAAAAAAMMMIT!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I CALLED THE STORE DIRECTLY REGARDING A FIRME ASS DJ FOR THIS EVENT, AND WELL, KNOWONE KNEW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS MONTE CARLO SHOW.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 6 2009, 07:57 PM~12625977
> *I CALLED THE STORE DIRECTLY REGARDING A FIRME ASS DJ FOR THIS EVENT, AND WELL, KNOWONE KNEW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS MONTE CARLO SHOW.
> *


:uh:  :scrutinize: :nono: SOMETHING DON'T SOUND RITE HERE. THIS IS THE SECOND TIME I HEARD ABOUT OPG NOT KNOWING ABOUT THE SHOW. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

SO I'LL PUT IT OUT THERE FOR YOU GUY'S. 

ATTENTION LTLL. HOW COME THE OPG STAFF AND SHOP IS NOT AWARE OF A SHOW GOING ON AT THERE SHOP EXCEPT FOR YOUR PRODUCTION STAFF? :scrutinize: 

DON'T WAN'T PEOPLE TO GET HOAXED INTO A FAKE SHOW. PLEASE RESPOND AND WITH REAL LEGIT CONFIRATION OR OFFICIAL FLYER SOURCE FROM THE COMPANY TO PROVE YOU GUY'S ARE BEING FOR REAL. IT'S NOT SMELLING RITE. :scrutinize: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 6 2009, 08:08 PM~12626790
> *:0
> *


x1000000


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+Jan 6 2009, 06:57 PM~12625977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Can you explain this mee09???*


----------



## mee09 (Jan 6, 2009)

OPG is allowing us to use their space for this event. It is not hosted by them as much as it is by us. This isn't an official car show as much as it is an event for television. This is why I am asking anyone interested in attending to send me directly your information so we do have a non chaotic and peaceful awesome event.
thanks again and again for your understanding
please email me at [email protected] if planning on attending!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY MEE09/LTLL. I THINK IT WOULD BE MORE OFFICIAL FOR EVERYONE IF YOU OR YOUR STAFF HAVE YOUR MODEL DO A QUICK INVITE ON A YOUTUBE OR ON YOUR LIVIN THE LOW LIFE WEBSITE ANNOUNCING THE SHOW OR AT LEAST A CALENDER SCHEDULE ON YOUR LIVIN THE LOW LIFE WEBSITE TO VALIDATE YOUR SHOW THEN LINK IT ON ON HERE LAY IT LOW. THIS IS NOT TRY TO GIVE THE PROGRAM A HARD TIME AND ALL THESE GUY'S WOULD BE HONORED TO BE IN THE PROGRAM. BUT ON THE SAME NOTE THERE HAVE BEEN FAKE PROMOTERS AND FLAKEY PROMOTERS ON LAY IT LOW. SO THESE RIDERS HAVE GOT BE CAREFUL ABOUT JUMPING INTO SOMETHING THAT MAY NOT EXIST ESPECIALLY IF THERE COMING FROM FAR AWAY LIKE NORTHERN CALI. OR OUT OF STATE. IF YOU UNDERSTAND THIS THEN IT WOULD BE ADVISABLE AS A PROFESSIONAL IN THE INDUSTRY TO SHOW MORE LEGITAMATE PROOF THAN A EMAIL OR A LIL POST THAT ANYBODY CAN POST UP. :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee09_@Jan 7 2009, 09:36 AM~12632177
> *OPG is allowing us to use their space for this event. It is not hosted by them as much as it is by us. This isn't an official car show as much as it is an event for television. This is why I am asking anyone interested in attending to send me directly your information so we do have a non chaotic and peaceful awesome event.
> thanks again and again for your understanding
> please email me at [email protected] if planning on attending!
> *



Has anyone sent an email to this address and gotten a response?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Jan 7 2009, 05:06 PM~12636023
> *Has anyone sent an email to this address and gotten a response?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

i called opg and asked them about the filming and they asked me for my email and i gave it to them and later that day when i got home from work i had an email from them asking the year of my car and how many people are going and a picture of my car. i emailed it to them and i got and email right back from them the same day.

Yay! Thank you Billy. Oh how I can't believe this posting was originally a free for all..gulp! Since we are filming for television at a business that will have capacity issues..lol..so, heres the information I have for you regarding the event. Anything else that comes across I will forward along but you should be all set. Thanks and see you then!

8am at OPG will be check in for vehicles.
(if you have anyone else showing up in a non monte please have them find alternative parking..we still need to scout locale but do not want non Montes to try to get in initially)

***Also, any family members attending: I need their names as well. we dont want to have fire marshall issues.

The event will go until 3pm. We will be filming for an episode of Livin' the LowLife on SPEED and want to interview as many folks as we can. We will not be featuring a specific club or person/just everyone and their Monte's. 

Please resend me a picture of your vehicle so I can have in my email.

There will be no food/beverage at venue so please pack food/bring a cooler for you and those who may be attending with you.


Look forward to seeing you at the event and please email me back to confirm receipt.

Have a great day!


Monica English
Production Coordinator
BCII


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i wish i can bring my 86 shit I'm not in no kind shape or form of a show car got dents and dings i have to get out ill try to roll through all my 86-88 rep that shit for me


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks mee09 for the email replie looking forward to going


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Can anyone go to spectate this event ?


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Jan 7 2009, 07:16 PM~12636638
> *i called opg and asked them about the filming and they asked me for my email and i gave it to them and later that day when i got home from work i had an email from them asking the year of my car and how many people are going and a picture of my car. i emailed it to them and i got and email right back from them the same day.
> 
> Yay! Thank you Billy. Oh how I can't believe this posting was originally a free for all..gulp! Since we are filming for television at a business that will have capacity issues..lol..so, heres the information I have for you regarding the event. Anything else that comes across I will forward along but you should be all set. Thanks and see you then!
> ...


I can't tell. R u a participant of the show or one of the promoters?! :uh: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be making the trip down south from Stockton, CA. We will be bringing club memeber John Flores Jr. 1972 Monte Carlo "Tighten Up." Can"t wait to see all the firme ass rides and hopefully Vidas firme ass on the 17th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 6 2009, 07:27 PM~12626307
> *:uh:    :scrutinize:  :nono: SOMETHING DON'T SOUND RITE HERE. THIS IS THE SECOND TIME I HEARD ABOUT OPG NOT KNOWING ABOUT THE SHOW. :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> SO I'LL PUT IT OUT THERE FOR YOU GUY'S.
> ...



DIDN'T MEAN TO CAUSE A STIR, I'M JUST TRYING TO GET MY HUSTLE ON, KNOW WHAT I MEAN.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NO STIR CHOLO. YOU WEREN'T THE FIRST TO FIND OUT THE OPG SHOP STAFF KNEW NOTHING ABOUT THE SHOW. JUST MAKING SURE IT'S ALL LEGIT SO PEOPLE WON'T WASTE A TRIP. I HOPE IT'S A REAL PRODUCTION EVENT AND ALL GOES WELL FOR EVERYBODY GOING.  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jan 8 2009, 02:26 AM~12640957
> *Brown Persuasion will be making the trip down south from Stockton, CA. We will be bringing club memeber John Flores Jr. 1972 Monte Carlo "Tighten Up." Can"t wait to see all the firme ass rides and hopefully Vidas firme ass on the 17th.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Really cool idea to do just an MC show. That would be something to see. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: VERY COOL IDEA!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

got my homie well know pinstriper Angelo Maisano working on my homies 79 for this event
































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 8 2009, 09:43 PM~12649236
> *got my homie well know pinstriper Angelo Maisano working on my homies 79 for this event
> 
> 
> ...



U KNOW!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+Jan 6 2009, 06:57 PM~12625977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*So I took a trip down to OPG this past weekend to purchase a few things and the guy at the counter was very knowledgeable about the taping this coming weekend and they expect to see some clean rides.*


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jan 8 2009, 01:26 AM~12640957
> *Brown Persuasion will be making the trip down south from Stockton, CA. We will be bringing club memeber John Flores Jr. 1972 Monte Carlo "Tighten Up." Can"t wait to see all the firme ass rides and hopefully Vidas firme ass on the 17th.
> 
> 
> ...


Will be there this weekend representing....Stockton 209


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 12 2009, 10:32 AM~12678712
> *So I took a trip down to OPG this past weekend to purchase a few things and the guy at the counter was very knowledgeable about the taping this coming weekend and they expect to see some clean rides.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: SOUND GOOD 2 ME!  :biggrin:


----------



## elraider72 (May 20, 2008)

wish i could b there!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elraider72_@Jan 12 2009, 07:25 PM~12684103
> *wish i could b there!!
> *


WHATS STOPPING YOU HOMIE....LETS ROLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 12 2009, 05:57 PM~12683059
> *Will be there this weekend representing....Stockton 209
> *


what day you homeboys shooting out there to LA??


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elraider72_@Jan 12 2009, 07:25 PM~12684103
> *wish i could b there!!
> *


norwalk gots lo los around?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 12 2009, 10:22 PM~12687310
> *norwalk gots lo los around?
> *


LO LOS ARE EVERYWHERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

so its legit?

i wanna see some clean ass first generation montes! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12687818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

you takin it?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 12 2009, 11:56 PM~12687818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 12 2009, 09:08 PM~12687110
> *what day you homeboys shooting out there to LA??
> *


Will be leaving Stockton around 11:30pm, Friday night...Homie.What time you guys leaving Turlock? :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12687818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 10:57 PM~12687828
> *:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> you takin it?
> *


I'm pretty sure I'll be there!!!!!!  :wave:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn, wish I could make it , but we have to chauffeur for one of the clubs member. It's his daughters 15th b-day. Well to all thats going have fun. Probably going to be the shit.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elraider72_@Jan 12 2009, 07:25 PM~12684103
> *wish i could b there!!
> *


I stay in Whittier... We can cruise down there together if you want.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 12 2009, 11:05 PM~12688616
> *I'm pretty sure I'll be there!!!!!!  :wave:
> *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 13 2009, 11:34 AM~12691651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN HOMIE THATS ONE BEAUTIFUL CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 12 2009, 11:42 PM~12688387
> *Will be leaving Stockton around 11:30pm, Friday night...Homie.What time you guys leaving Turlock? :biggrin:
> *


WE LEAVING TURLOCK AROUND NOON ON FRIDAY WITH THE CARS ON TRAILERS BUT SOME MEMBERS ARE JUST GONNA GO IN THEIR DAILYS AROUND 6 OR 7 PM


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jan 13 2009, 01:12 PM~12692877
> *WE LEAVING TURLOCK AROUND NOON ON FRIDAY WITH THE CARS ON TRAILERS BUT SOME MEMBERS ARE JUST GONNA GO IN THEIR DAILYS AROUND 6 OR 7 PM
> *


Will see you guys on Saturday morning bright and early...First beer on me homie..... :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG Veterano (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG Veterano_@Dec 20 2008, 03:11 PM~12484200
> *I wish I could bring this to LA and be part of the show. Kandy Pink 78 Monte dedicated to my wife who is a Breast Cancer survivor.
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun Homies, this MC won't be making the trip... I catch some of the nicest MC's Cali has to offer when they show it on TV!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG Veterano_@Jan 13 2009, 06:55 PM~12694987
> *Have fun Homies, this MC won't be making the trip... I catch some of the nicest MC's Cali has to offer when they show it on TV!
> *


:uh: AW MAN! U CAN'T MAKE IT DOWN HERE?! IT WOULD'VE BEEN REAL COOL TO SEE IT ON THE TV EVENT! STAY UP HOMIE. MAYBE WE'LL SE YOU AT SOME FUTURE CALI. EVENTS. I WILL STILL KEEP YOU POSTED. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## elraider72 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 13 2009, 08:44 AM~12690165
> *I stay in Whittier... We can cruise down there together if you want.
> *


It's cool homie tnxs. But i live in talmo, georgia now, :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 12 2009, 10:30 PM~12687424
> *LO LOS ARE EVERYWHERE  :biggrin:
> *


not around me.
:angry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 13 2009, 10:13 PM~12697923
> *not around me.
> :angry:
> *


OPEN YOUR EYES...WIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm going to go check out the montes. Hopefully Vida Guerra will be there. See ya there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elraider72_@Jan 13 2009, 06:51 PM~12695476
> *It's cool homie tnxs.  But i live in talmo, georgia now,  :thumbsup:
> *



From So.Cal to Georgia :dunno:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm planning on attending! Show should be a good one! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Expecting beautiful weather...
http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA1036_f.html
*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

hey what time is rollin????????????????


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 14 2009, 03:25 PM~12703939
> *hey what time is rollin????????????????
> *


We were told 8am. From my understanding... Registered vehicles will be let in first.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

DAMM!  
I JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT THIS TODAY :uh: 
AND IT'S THIS SAT :angry: 
I WOULD HAVE LOVED TO TAKE MY RIDE TO THIS  
POS NI MODO  
CAN'T WEIGHT TO SEE IT ON TV! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ah man my sons b day is that day


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 13 2009, 02:36 PM~12693505
> *Will see you guys on Saturday morning bright and early...First beer on me homie..... :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


see you guys there


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 15 2009, 10:49 AM~12712336
> *ah man my sons b day is that day
> *


TAKE YOUR SON. HE MAY GET A BIRTHDAY KISS FROM THE MODEL. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: OH AND TAKE PICS FOR YOUR SON REMEMBER. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 14 2009, 02:44 PM~12704119
> *We were told 8am. From my understanding... Registered vehicles will be let in first.
> *



HEY BRO I GOT A ? I SENT A EMAIL AND THEY NEVER SENT ANYTHING BACK IS THIS FOR REAL ???????


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 15 2009, 01:55 PM~12714396
> *HEY BRO I GOT A ? I SENT A EMAIL AND THEY NEVER SENT ANYTHING BACK IS THIS FOR REAL ???????
> *


I sent out an email and got a reply back on the same day. I also visited OPG last weekend and the clerk at the counter knew all about it and is expecting some clean rides, *so I think its legit just not very organized.* What the production company (or whoever is in charge of the show) should have made it official by posting up a flyer here, on OPG's web site, or on Livin' the Low Life's web site. But I'll be there!!!


----------



## t-top tony (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 15 2009, 09:49 AM~12712336
> *ah man my sons b day is that day
> *


WHAT WOULD B BETTER THAN THE GIFT OF TAKING UR SON 2 C ALL THOSE MONTE CARLOS ???


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

GROUPE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE EARLY !!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone going to this show, thats from LA and have some 80's 2 door caprice 
parts let me know i might jump on them. Iam mainly looking for the front euro clip. but if you have other parts let me know!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 15 2009, 03:03 PM~12714453
> *I sent out an email and got a reply back on the same day. I also visited OPG last weekend and the clerk at the counter knew all about it and is expecting some clean rides, so I think its legit just not very organized. What the production company (or whoever is in charge of the show) should have made it official by posting up a flyer here, on OPG's web site, or on Livin' the Low Life's web site. But I'll be there!!!
> *


:nicoderm: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

i will be there choco74 from shades of brown


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 15 2009, 06:39 PM~12717075
> *:nicoderm:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave: *See you fellas tomorrow!!! :wave: *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

see you all tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 16 2009, 03:01 PM~12725209
> *:wave: See you fellas tomorrow!!! :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

:0 that sucks i will miss this one :angry: 























:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Just leaving Stockton,will be there "God Willing"....See you guys there Bright and Early..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 19 2008, 09:52 PM~12480624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 13 2009, 12:05 AM~12688616
> *I'm pretty sure I'll be there!!!!!!  :wave:
> *


HEY BRO IT WAS A PRETTY OK TURNOUT AND VIDA PICKED YOUR RIDE AS ONE OF THE FAVORITES.....HOW WAS THE CRUISE YOU TOOK WITH HER :cheesy: , AND THANKS AGAIN FOR THE BURGERS YOU GAVE US... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 05:49 PM~12735120
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THATS A CLEAN MONTE...I WONDER WHO'S IT IS :biggrin: , THANKS MIKE FOR POSTING THAT


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 05:55 PM~12735169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 17 2009, 05:03 PM~12735236
> *WOW THATS A CLEAN MONTE...I WONDER WHO'S IT IS :biggrin: , THANKS MIKE FOR POSTING THAT
> *


:yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 17 2009, 05:10 PM~12735310
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


you going to Elysian tomorrow? :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

VIDA LOST A LOTTTTTTTTT OF WEIGHT BROTHAS, SHE AINT THICK ANYMORE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 06:34 PM~12735508
> *you going to Elysian tomorrow? :nicoderm:
> *


YES SIR BRIGHT AND EARLY...BUT HAVE TO LEAVE EARLY THOUGH


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05+Jan 17 2009, 05:40 PM~12735551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool :thumbsup: ill be there too...i dunno bout early tho...might get faded tonight :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 05:55 PM~12735169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite of the bunch! Great photos as always Big Mike! Sorry I missed the show.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 17 2009, 06:16 PM~12735812
> *My favorite of the bunch! Great photos as always Big Mike! Sorry I missed the show.
> *


Thanks Jae...ill be out at Elysian tomorrow..hope to see you there! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Damn we missed this one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 17 2009, 07:52 PM~12736134
> *Damn we missed this one!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 17 2009, 05:37 PM~12735027
> *HEY BRO IT WAS A PRETTY OK TURNOUT AND VIDA PICKED YOUR RIDE AS ONE OF THE FAVORITES.....HOW WAS THE CRUISE YOU TOOK WITH HER :cheesy: , AND THANKS AGAIN FOR THE BURGERS YOU GAVE US... :thumbsup:
> *


IT WAS COOL SAL & YOUR WELCOME, ANY TIME.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 05:49 PM~12735120
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL PICS BIG MIKE. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 17 2009, 08:22 PM~12736382
> *IT WAS COOL SAL & YOUR WELCOME, ANY TIME.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 17 2009, 08:24 PM~12736411
> *BEAUTIFUL PICS BIG MIKE. :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

VIDA DONT LOOK LIKE THIS ANYMORE...


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 17 2009, 07:27 PM~12736449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Mark. thats a fly ass monte!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Jan 17 2009, 09:01 PM~12736711
> *congrats Mark. thats a fly ass monte!
> *


THANKS  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

</a>
now this is what im talking about


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

here we go


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

sorry guys trying to upload some vida guerra pics.cant seem to do it.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

finally. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GLAD 2 HAVE MADE IT DOWN THERE! CONGRADULATIONS MARK AND THE REST OF THE MONTE OWNERS REPRESENTING THERE RESPECTED CLUBS!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 17 2009, 07:24 PM~12736411
> *BEAUTIFUL PICS BIG MIKE. :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 04:55 PM~12735169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that is a very good picture if I do say so myself thanx


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jan 18 2009, 07:21 AM~12739060
> *now that is a very good picture if I do say so myself   thanx
> *


:cheesy: thanks
ill put up some more later


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Had a good time, met alot of good people...Nice meeting all the car clubs that were out there,LIFESYLE,GRUPE,ELUSIVE,LATIN STYLE,etc.....


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks to "L.T.L.L.", production crew for work hard on trying to get everybody taken care and OPGI for providing the spot. Thanks to everybody who brought out their Monte's out.

Nosotros c.c. So. Cal.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 05:55 PM~12735169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL ASS PIC!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE CARS & GOOD SHOW


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

JUST WANTED TO SAY I HAD A GOOD TIME AT OPGI AND GOT TO MEET SOME VERY GOOD PEOPLE THAT WHERE THEIR AND SEE ALOT OF NICE CAR THAT SHOWED UP TO THE L.T.L.L FILMING. IT WAS A PLEASURE TO MEET BIG MIKE AND GET TO TALK WITH Nosotros c.c. So. Cal. AND GROUP AND OTHER PEOPLE THAT WHERE THEIR.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I DID NOT GET TO BRING MY MONTE, BUT I WENT ANY WAYS. THERE WAS A LOT OF NICE MONTES, BUT I THINK IT COULD HAVE BEEN BETTER AND VIDA WAS TO TO SKINNY. WHAT HAPPEN TO THE BOOTY?????????????


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Some pictures we took of the trip and the event.....  
















































































John-John and some of the members of Brown Persuasion in the back ground,well filming LIVI'N THE LOW LIFE....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Jan 18 2009, 02:40 PM~12741670
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY I HAD A GOOD TIME AT OPGI AND GOT TO MEET SOME VERY GOOD PEOPLE THAT WHERE THEIR AND  SEE ALOT OF NICE CAR THAT SHOWED UP TO THE L.T.L.L FILMING. IT WAS A PLEASURE TO MEET BIG MIKE AND GET TO TALK WITH Nosotros c.c. So. Cal. AND GROUP  AND OTHER PEOPLE THAT WHERE THEIR.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 06:51 PM~12735638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks BIGMIKE for posting my ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 18 2009, 10:21 AM~12739688
> *Had a good time, met alot of good people...Nice meeting all the car clubs that were out there,LIFESYLE,GRUPE,ELUSIVE,LATIN STYLE,etc.....
> *


IT WAS A PLEASURE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Jan 18 2009, 08:50 PM~12744770
> *Thanks BIGMIKE for posting my ride.  :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie..cleean ride!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 18 2009, 09:13 PM~12744993
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS HOMIE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING..
[/B]


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

whats up to all the homies at the monte show .jus here to say we all had a good time .all i have to say FUCK being in the magazines cause were all going to be on national T.V an a big thanks to O.P.G an the whole LTLL CREW for inviting us to the show . :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

any pics of the other monte


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 18 2009, 10:13 PM~12744993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Mike you take some bad ass pictures  :wave: :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 18 2009, 10:38 PM~12745295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 18 2009, 10:44 PM~12745360
> *any pics of the other monte
> 
> 
> ...


WHICH MONTE YOU ASKING ABOUT BRO??


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 18 2009, 10:55 PM~12745486
> *WHICH MONTE YOU ASKING ABOUT BRO??
> *



candy red one :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 18 2009, 09:50 PM~12745424
> *Thanks Big Mike you take some bad ass pictures  :wave:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks to you guys for bringing out the montes!
i personally love the first gen. montes and that one from Traffic is the shit!! :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life+Jan 18 2009, 09:56 PM~12745492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: i posted two already..is that it?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 18 2009, 10:58 PM~12745519
> *:dunno: i posted two already..is that it?
> *



my bad,i thought it wad the one from KLIQUE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jan 18 2009, 10:35 PM~12745254
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>It was cool meeting you guys. Those were funny stories about your law enforcemt.
> Hope you guys can come to our picnic :wave:*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WHEN IS THE SHOW GONNA AIR??? :|


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 18 2009, 11:04 PM~12745581
> *WHEN IS THE SHOW GONNA AIR??? :|
> *


APRIL 26TH BRO...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 18 2009, 11:11 PM~12745643
> *APRIL 26TH BRO...
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 18 2009, 11:11 PM~12745643
> *APRIL 26TH BRO...
> *


OH SHIT I TAKE THAT BACK I JUST FOUND OUT ITS GOING TO BE TOWARD THE END OF THE SEASON


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

What's up? J ROCK :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 07:32 PM~12735489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 19 2009, 12:57 AM~12746024
> *What's up? J ROCK :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP MARK! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 18 2009, 10:43 PM~12745920
> *OH SHIT I TAKE THAT BACK I JUST FOUND OUT ITS GOING TO BE TOWARD THE END OF THE SEASON
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 18 2009, 10:54 PM~12745998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE JROCK, HOW YOU BEEN BRO? LOOKS LIKE THIS ONE WAS A GOOD ONE... BY THE WAY HUERRA LOOKS BETTER HOMIE!!! :yes:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 17 2009, 07:27 PM~12736449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

TRAFFIC


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

BIG MIKE, MORE PICS HOMIE!!! (OF VIDA) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 19 2009, 01:29 AM~12746338
> *ORALE JROCK, HOW YOU BEEN BRO?  LOOKS LIKE THIS ONE WAS A GOOD ONE... BY THE WAY HUERRA LOOKS BETTER HOMIE!!! :yes:
> *


WHAT UP JO JO! GOT MORE PIX COMIN SOON!  :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 18 2009, 11:01 PM~12745548
> *It was cool meeting you guys. Those were funny stories about your law enforcemt.
> Hope you guys can come to our picnic :wave:
> *


hey whats up Mark? I wanna thank you and your club members for showing us love big homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

here are a couple of my pics that i took.................


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good turnout!! Alot of nice Montes!!! Wish I could of been there. 

Does anyone know when this show is supposed to air???


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THEY SAID SOMETIME IN MARCH


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

MY BROTHER FROM GROUPE OC GIVIN VIDA A RIDE IN HIS CLEAN ASS 78 MONTE CARLO 4 THE TAPING OF LIVIN THE LOW LIFE !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI5w0g_q-hg


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jan 19 2009, 01:16 PM~12748730
> *MY BROTHER FROM GROUPE OC GIVIN VIDA A RIDE IN HIS CLEAN ASS 78 MONTE CARLO 4 THE TAPING OF LIVIN THE LOW LIFE !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI5w0g_q-hg
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I HAD A GOOD TIME, IT WAS WORTH THE 6 HOUR DRIVE


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

FUCK YEAH IT WAS WORTH THE 6 HOUR TRIP .AN JAMES THE PICTURES CAME OUT HELLA GOOD .CANT WAIT TO SEE OURSELVES AN THE HOMIES FROM DOWN SOUTH ON NATIONAL T.V. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOME MORE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Huge thanks to these guys for hosting a good ass turn out this past weekend. Much love out to all clubs and solo riders who brought thier rides out for some show and shine. It was nice to get North and South riders together in the same spot and exchange stories and invites. I know we had a good ass time meeting up with everyone from riders to the OPG and LTLL staff. Hopefully this is something that keeps going and makes its way up North and to other states to show the different styles and rides within the LowRider community. :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

nice pics fatal :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 19 2009, 01:32 PM~12749711
> *HERE'S SOME MORE PICS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JROCK for posting my ride


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 17 2009, 08:51 PM~12736647
> *VIDA DONT LOOK LIKE THIS ANYMORE...
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOOKED WAAAAY BETTER IN DA "PINK" FLIC!! OOH WELL!!


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 19 2009, 03:24 PM~12751168
> *nice pics fatal :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro! Love those flicks you posted up. I'm just starting to know more bout my camera and want to try and take some classes any suggestions?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jan 19 2009, 03:57 PM~12751442
> *Thanks Bro! Love those flicks you posted up. I'm just starting to know more bout my camera and want to try and take some classes any suggestions?
> *


well i never took any classes so id say just capture whatever you think is good. keep messing around with your camera and find out wat all the settings are for.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Jan 19 2009, 05:40 PM~12751270
> *Thanks JROCK for posting my ride
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OG Veterano (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting all those pics (JROCK, BIGMIKE, FATAL63,LATINSTYLE 86) . I never seen so many Monte's in one place. Can't wait to see it all on TV. 

This is a good idea... maybe we can have a all Monte Carlo car show.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

did anybody hear when its gonna air on t.v.?


----------



## LATINSTYLE78 (Jun 14, 2008)

I HEARD IT WAS GONNA COME OUT ON MARCH BUT IAM NOT SURE


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE78_@Jan 19 2009, 07:37 PM~12754026
> *I HEARD IT WAS GONNA COME OUT ON MARCH BUT IAM NOT SURE
> *


cool. ill keep an eye out for it. : :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS 2 COME!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2009, 01:32 PM~12783047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2009, 01:35 PM~12783077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 damn great pics, i just lost motivation on my gutlass :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Jan 22 2009, 05:14 PM~12784482
> *:0 damn great pics, i just lost motivation on my gutlass :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Some Good Pics JROCK... :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Beautiful Montes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 22 2009, 10:34 PM~12788082
> *Some Good Pics JROCK... :cheesy:
> *


THANX STKN209! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NEPHEW (Jul 18, 2007)

WELL I GOTTA SAY THAT WAS A GOOD SHOW. TOO BAD I HAD TO WORK I THINK THE BROWN MC FROM ELUSIVE WAS THE BEST ONE. THATS MY FAVORITE OF ALL......LOT......FLV...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 4 2009, 10:13 PM~12607563
> *CONTACT:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=57348
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

I heard the segment on "Monte Carlos"...Will be on the speed channel March 10,2009 at 5:00pm....I could be wrong,so if anyone hears anything different post it up....peace :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 8 2009, 08:57 PM~12946147
> *I heard the segment on "Monte Carlos"...Will be on the speed channel March 10,2009 at 5:00pm....I could be wrong,so if anyone hears anything different post it up....peace :biggrin:
> *



*I think you heard right *... http://www.speedtv.com/schedule/filter/date/2009-3-10


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 8 2009, 08:57 PM~12946147
> *I heard the segment on "Monte Carlos"...Will be on the speed channel March 10,2009 at 5:00pm....I could be wrong,so if anyone hears anything different post it up....peace :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE CORRECT SIR... :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 9 2009, 01:23 PM~12952423
> *I think you heard right ... http://www.speedtv.com/schedule/filter/date/2009-3-10
> *


Thanx....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 9 2009, 06:22 PM~12955232
> *YOU ARE CORRECT SIR... :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Bro....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Is today the date or was it pushed back a week???

Time and schedule don't match.

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/livin-the-low-life/


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I GOT AN EMAIL FROM THEIR SHOW CORDINATOR AND SAID THAT THE MONTE SHOW WILL AIR ON ST PATRICKS DAY


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh...OK...So it was pushed back...Thanks for the info!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

THE SHOW THAT WILL AIRING TONIGHT IS ON UCE CAR CLUB, BUT WASNT THAT SHOW ON LAST WEEK??


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Last week was the "Hall of Fame" episode. The UCE founder was honored but that wasn't the episode on UCE.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

guess the monte show is next week then on the 17th


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

I HAVE A 1979 MONTE FOR SALE........ANYBODY LOOKING FOR ONE


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 11 2009, 04:02 PM~13251026
> *I HAVE A 1979 MONTE FOR SALE........ANYBODY LOOKING FOR ONE
> *


you got any pics


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT for all the Monte Carlo"s Very nice rides. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 11 2009, 07:28 PM~13252384
> *you got any pics
> *


came out on lowrider magazine 1996 front cover. will post some pics


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 11 2009, 08:24 PM~13253849
> *came out on lowrider magazine 1996 front cover. will post some pics
> *


STILL WAITING ON THOSE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

THE MONTE CARLO EPISODE IS TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 16 2009, 11:53 AM~13294846
> *THE MONTE CARLO EPISODE IS TOMORROW!!!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Can't wait...Homiez...Livin the low life...Tonight...."Monte Carlo" Episode..YouuuuKnowww!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SOME OF US LIKE ME DON'T GOT CABLE. IF U CAN. CAN U RECORD IT AND PUT ON YOUTUBE.COM AND LINK IT HERE SO ME AND SOME OF THE HOMIES CAN CHECK IT OUT? THANKS HOMIE!  :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 17 2009, 11:32 AM~13305252
> *SOME OF US LIKE ME DON'T GOT CABLE. IF U CAN. CAN U RECORD IT AND PUT ON YOUTUBE.COM AND LINK IT HERE SO ME AND SOME OF THE HOMIES CAN CHECK IT OUT? THANKS HOMIE!    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :werd:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


x2... I have digital cable but no DV-R or TiVo, so it would be nice to check it out on youtube, but I'm sure it'll be pulled off real quick due to copyrights.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 17 2009, 12:57 PM~13305489
> *x2... I have digital cable but no DV-R or TiVo, so it would be nice to check it out on youtube, but I'm sure it'll be pulled off real quick due to copyrights.
> *


ACTUALLY THE PAST EPISODES ARE STILL UP ON YOUTUBE! :yes: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 17 2009, 11:32 AM~13305252
> *SOME OF US LIKE ME DON'T GOT CABLE. IF U CAN. CAN U RECORD IT AND PUT ON YOUTUBE.COM AND LINK IT HERE SO ME AND SOME OF THE HOMIES CAN CHECK IT OUT? THANKS HOMIE!    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :werd:  :wave:  uffin:
> *




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI5w0g_q-hg


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

DID THE SHOW AIR YET IF SO DID ANYBODY RECORD IT?


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Show was tight good job on the Monte Carlos :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I GOT HOME LATE FROM WORK...IS IT GOING TO AIR AGAIN LATER TONIGHT??


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 17 2009, 11:32 AM~13305252
> *SOME OF US LIKE ME DON'T GOT CABLE. IF U CAN. CAN U RECORD IT AND PUT ON YOUTUBE.COM AND LINK IT HERE SO ME AND SOME OF THE HOMIES CAN CHECK IT OUT? THANKS HOMIE!    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :werd:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


Bring a 12-pack over you can watch it at my place. I tvo'd the show.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 17 2009, 09:33 PM~13310406
> *Bring a 12-pack over you can watch it at my place. I tvo'd the show.
> *


 :0 OKAY! WHO'S ALL CHIPPIN IN ON THE CAUSE!  :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 17 2009, 07:47 PM~13309878
> *I GOT HOME LATE FROM WORK...IS IT GOING TO AIR AGAIN LATER TONIGHT??
> *


If you missed it, it usually airs the following week... They got some great shots of your car :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ALL THE CARS THAT WENT TO THIS EVENT CAME OUT


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 18 2009, 07:41 AM~13313920
> *If you missed it, it usually airs the following week... They got some great shots of your car :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: IT WAS A GOOD SHOW, THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 11 2009, 08:24 PM~13253849
> *came out on lowrider magazine 1996 front cover. will post some pics
> *



Luscious Illusion?quanto?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CAN'T HARDLY WAIT FOR SOMEONE TO POST A YOUTUBE LINK OF THE SHOW ON HERE SO SOME OF US THAT MISSED IT CAN CHECK IT OUT! :yes: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 18 2009, 09:50 PM~13321755
> *CAN'T HARDLY WAIT FOR SOMEONE TO POST A YOUTUBE LINK OF THE SHOW ON HERE SO SOME OF US THAT MISSED IT CAN CHECK IT OUT!  :yes:  :werd:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


DID YOU MISS IT???


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706+Mar 11 2009, 04:02 PM~13251026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bottom magazine on the left

1996


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 18 2009, 11:01 PM~13321911
> *DID YOU MISS IT???
> *


YES SIR I DID! :yessad:  :tears: :nosad: :banghead:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 18 2009, 10:19 PM~13322138
> *YES SIR I DID!  :yessad:    :tears:  :nosad:  :banghead:
> *


x2 :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 18 2009, 10:19 PM~13322138
> *YES SIR I DID!  :yessad:    :tears:  :nosad:  :banghead:
> *


COME OVER AND WATCH IT, I RECORDED IT ON DVR :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Mar 18 2009, 10:24 PM~13322196
> *x2 :banghead:
> *


TO MY UNDERSTANDING THEY'LL BE REPEATING IT OVER AND OVER..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 18 2009, 11:59 PM~13322582
> *COME OVER AND WATCH IT, I RECORDED IT ON DVR :biggrin:
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER AND I'LL GET WITH U ON THAT! GOOD LOOKIN OUT IERAIDERGUY05! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 18 2009, 11:01 PM~13322595
> *TO MY UNDERSTANDING THEY'LL BE REPEATING IT OVER AND OVER..and over and over..............
> *



:yes: :yes: they sure do


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

IS SOMEONE GONA POST IT UP ON YOU TUBE OR WHAT I KNOW THERES SOME HACKERS OUT THERE .. I WOULD BUT I DNT HAVE THE COMPUTER KNOWLOGE AS YOU CAN SEE I CANT SPELL RIGHT LOL.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Mar 23 2009, 12:03 PM~13362149
> *IS SOMEONE GONA POST IT UP ON YOU TUBE OR WHAT I KNOW THERES SOME HACKERS OUT THERE .. I WOULD BUT I DNT HAVE THE COMPUTER KNOWLOGE AS YOU CAN SEE I CANT SPELL RIGHT LOL.
> *



:werd: !


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 18 2009, 08:50 PM~13321755
> *CAN'T HARDLY WAIT FOR SOMEONE TO POST A YOUTUBE LINK OF THE SHOW ON HERE SO SOME OF US THAT MISSED IT CAN CHECK IT OUT!  :yes:  :werd:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------

